# USWNT vs. Portugal and Scotland friendies



## outside! (Nov 13, 2018)

I finally watched most of this game. The US was the best team on the field, but in my mind showed there are still things to work on. Naeher's baubles at the beginning of the game were concerning. I would hope that Jill Ellis is working to improve the passing accuracy (and first touch of some) as well. Tonight's game against Scotland may provide some answers. Thoughts?


----------



## Kicknit22 (Nov 13, 2018)

F...ing crazy that 1st touch has to be coached at this level, or passing accuracy.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Nov 13, 2018)

Watched the second half. Playing in cold and light rainy conditions in Scotland is not easy. Trust me. Scotland is a disciplined and well organized team. Defensively they pressed at midfield line and always had someone stepping at the ball. They did well to close players down and narrow passing lanes as US players neared the 18. Glad this kinda game was scheduled. This is a match of grit and want.


----------



## outside! (Nov 15, 2018)

I watched the Scotland game last night. There were some bright spots. The US goal was pretty. The US goal keeping is still making me nervous however since the US goal keepers look...nervous.


----------

